# Who make a 357 Mag Rifle?



## fastrax (Jan 31, 2006)

After being caught in the middle of this Winchester fiasco, can anyone tell me what American manufacturers still make a nice 357 Mag rifle (lever action) that is 30" to 34" overall length like the Winchester Trapper


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Winchester, Marlin and that's about it for modern guns. Grizzley L.A.R. IIRC did make a pump rifle in .357 Mag. but that was a few years ago and they're not made anymore. I think H&R had a single shot barrel for their "handi-rifle" but I'm not sure if it's still made or not also Savage did, at one time, chamber their 24F in .357Mag over 20ga. I also think that Uberti makes a Winchester '73 and '92 clone in .357 Mag too. With the right bullet in an accurate rifle the .357Mag is a good little deer rifle out to 100 yrds or so but not much further. 
Good luck in finding a rifle. :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Marlin 1894 
Henry (.44 mag for sure, but I think they offer .357)

Not much choice in the market. I'd go with the marlin.


----------



## fastrax (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks guys.....My wife's second choice was the Marlin, since it is 3" longer. She wanted the smaller rifle. I guess she'll have to be happy with her second choice.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I thought Marlin made a .357 Mag lever gun with an 18" barrel, that'd only be about 2" more. I'm sure there's plently of Win.Trappers out there, just check the gun shows and I bet you'll come up with one. :wink:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rossi make a .357 lever gun as well, dont know how good they shoot?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Guys, Henry Repeating Arms just released a new .357 Magnum lever action rifle this month. The customer service department (sometimes answered by the president of the company himself) can be reached by email at: [email protected]

By the way, the entire company is based in Brooklyn, NY, they don't send anything out to be worked on; which is one of the things making it an all-American company.

Just thought I'd pass it on.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I have the Marlin 1894C 357 mag and it has a 18 inch barrel. With a Bushnell Trophy red dot scope it is becoming one of my most fun guns to shoot and reload for.


----------

